# RE: 1916 Scooter



## filmonger (Oct 29, 2013)

What kind of Scooter is this???? .... from 1916


----------



## bricycle (Oct 29, 2013)

It is a very old scooter.

Naw, I got no clue...


----------



## squeedals (Oct 29, 2013)

I want one...........yes I do.


----------



## sam (Oct 29, 2013)

It's a type of motorwheel. Not sure of the brand on the one in the photo --Several of the motorwheels of this era were built as scooters


----------



## thehugheseum (Oct 29, 2013)

looks very much autoped they were pretty popular as i understand


----------



## filmonger (Oct 29, 2013)

*Autoped*

Very cool - it does look like an autoped..... They were an interesting design for the day. Thanks


----------



## Wing Your Heel (Nov 9, 2013)

*Eveready autoped*

The world's first motor scooter, co-designed by Joseph Merkel, the EVEREADY AUTOPED was made in New York, and used by the U.S Post Office. 

They were very popular for a short time in England after WW1. However, with he success of the Autoped, many more British-made scooters came onto the market, making the Autoped obsolete. 

You can visit this page to see lots of pictures and history of these wonderful machines, including a photo from Scootering magazine of me on my Autoped in 1992!


http://www.oldbike.eu/museum/engines/1910s/1918-eveready-autoped-scooter/


----------



## filmonger (Nov 10, 2013)

*Autoped*

Thank you - very interesting. It amazes me at the mountain of ideas and contraptions that are presented as new and incredible today......only to discover that a variation of these machines had already been incorporated into daily life at the TOC.


----------

